# Loose stools with Orijen?



## ChiCaddy (Nov 26, 2011)

Im feeding my 3 month puppy Orijen Puppy and his stools have been soft. I also give him tiny pieces (like half the size of a finger nail) of strawberries and bananas as treats for potty training. Is this because of the Orijen or my choice of treats? 

Any recommendations of store bought treats?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It's possible for bananas to cause gas, strawberries also don't digest well with
protein, so if you give these make sure it's an hour or so before meal time. Also
Orijen is very high in protein and is known for causing gas and soft stools. If you
like Orijen but worry it's the cause of bad poops, try Acana, basically the same
ingredients but less protein. Very good food, easy to digest and you don't need
to feed much since it's all goodness. As for treats I like using fruit but not too
often, veggies are much better imo, try green beans, broccoli, zucchini and
carrots! Yogurt is also an excellent treat, in summer I like to pour it into ice cube
trays and freeze it, the dogs go nuts! Broth ice cubes are a fun treat also, but
home made broth not store bought garbage that's full of salt. As for store
bought treats, bully sticks is what my crew enjoy the most. But be careful they
are fatty, so don't give too many. Liver treats are great for training, you can
brake them into a million tiny pieces and keep them in your pocket!


----------



## ChiCaddy (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Tried a lil carrot today. He seems to like it. Maybe Acana would be worth a try to harden his stool a little.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

When I was changing from RC to Orijen they were loose as a goose, now they are tight as a tootsie. Not trying to discourage you from changing, just wanted you to know we had that here too for a bit. 

Also if you are on a worming cycle that will interfere too and I know we're on final worming too so I am expecting anything until this has finished.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

True DKT113, it does take a little while for tummies to adjust to the new food. ChiCaddy,
try feeding smaller amounts and cut out the fruit for a while. If the stools stay bad for more
than 3 days contact your vet. You can also try giving a little canned pumpkin to harden the
stools, just add a teaspoon to each meal.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I had the same problem with Origen. It was a little better with the regional red flavor, but not much. If you switch to Acana, I'd love to know how it works out. Right now I'm using treats with pumpkin and that seems to be helping.


----------



## ChiCaddy (Nov 26, 2011)

Took the pup to the vet and brought a stool sample. He tested it and said he has Giardia. That was probably the reason for the soft stools. Gonna treat him with the Flagyl liquid he gave me for ten days.


----------

